# Bone



## gerryr (Sep 12, 2006)

I have an orthopedic surgeon who's interested in a fountain pen made from bone, but I might be able to talk him into antler.  I don't recall ever seeing a bone pen on here.  Anyone try it?


----------



## Dario (Sep 12, 2006)

There was a thread before...most said they won't use it due to moral and/or personal reasons.  

To clarify...the topic (then) was HUMAN bone.

I am one of those who won't.


----------



## nilsatcraft (Sep 12, 2006)

I think it was concluded that nobody had seen one done but it certainly could be done.  Certain places sell human bones online but nobody was too interested in trying it out.  It might be a little less creepy to turn an animal bone of some sort, though.  Just a thought.


----------



## Yarael (Sep 12, 2006)

Well it would depend what the bone came from. Some sort of animal bone wouldnt be bad. But then again technically antler is bone.


----------



## bonefish (Sep 12, 2006)

The shin bone from cattle is used for knife handles.

I still wouldn't do it. I agree with Dario on this, even if it did come from an animal.

A lot of deer antlers come from sheds. The deer no longer has any use for them.

Bonefish


----------



## ctEaglesc (Sep 12, 2006)

If you can get a rack from a deer with the skull attacjed the lower section I would imagine is bone.It turns differently than  the antler.
In these two pens the definition line near the nib and below is bone.The brown section is cartilage or something like it that is present in all I have prepared this way.




<br />

ANother option would be giraffe bone pen blanks.I have seen them posted on the net.There are knife scales available out of giraffe bone but I believe these would be too thin for what you want but if you contacted the suppliers perhaps they may be able to custom cut one for you.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Sep 12, 2006)

The lower leg bone from deer is really tough stuff. It is very slender and has a small marrow. It polishes well and should be hightly suitable for penturning. The front legs are best for this sort of thing. Problem is, there is no meat so hunters almost always chop off at the knee and discard. If you know hunters, ask them to save these for you. It sounds like a great project idea. I would suggest you try to get several to practice with, I cannot exaggerate how tough this bone is, was used for tools.  Turkey leg bones are also used for many things and are easier to come by. (supermarket). A large animal, like bovine would have too much of a marrow hole and the wall wouldn't be thick enough to turn into a pen.
Like others said, I believe using human bones is sick and morbid.


----------



## gerryr (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks Eagle and Frank.  I think giraffe bone would be really expensive and there are lots of deer around here.  I'll talk to some of my hunter friends, deer season is approaching.  Does it matter if it's Whitetail or Mule?  Mule is the most common around here.  I think giraffe bone would be really expensive and there are lots of deer around here.  The guy never specified what kind of bone, just asked about bone.  I have no problem with animal bones, but wouldn't be willing to use human bones.

If the deer bone is fresh, how long would I need to let it "cure" before I could turn it?


----------



## DCBluesman (Sep 12, 2006)

Gerry -- Check out this link. http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?ARCHIVE=true&TOPIC_ID=14093  I don't see a moral or ethical reason not to use human bone but respect the opinions of others who do.


----------



## Fangar (Sep 12, 2006)

I have done quite a bit of guitar work running a retail music store in college.  I worked with a local luthier who taught me a few things.  Also, my Father was a luthier and built several amazing acoustic guitars.  Working with bone for the instrument nuts and saddles was / is quite common.  It is the worst smell you can imagine.  The dust is awful, but the finished product is well worth the smell.  

Not too sure where the bone that we used came from as we bought it in small blanks near the required size.  Depending on what you use though, you will have the same issues as associated with Antler, and corn cobbs for that matter in that finiding the proper piece would be key. 

Fangar


----------



## ctEaglesc (Sep 12, 2006)

"Thanks Eagle and Frank. I think giraffe bone would be really expensive "
And your point is?
The guy is an orthopedic surgeon.
If a patient needs something cut does he ask the Dr. the price and when he finds out what it is decides to go to home depot and by a blade for his Dremel and do it himself?
Or 
Does he pay the Doc the fee?
Tell the surgeon what the cost will be and have him pay for the materials up front.
When I turned the wart hog pens for a customer this past Christmas, he supplied the tusks.
They took 4 times as long as antler to turn.
The more it costs the more he will prize cherish it and brag about it.
Wouldn't be much of a collectors item at $19.95
A commisioned piece should cost more than a spec piece.
If you want send him to me. I have no problems turning bone.
Ever hear of bone china?
where do you think the term comes from.? And people eat off of that.


----------



## Russb (Sep 12, 2006)

A source for cow bone might be you local pet supply store. The bone has been cleaned and ready to turn. I would think the problem would be getting a piece big enough for a pen.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ctEaglesc_
> <br />
> Ever hear of bone china?
> where do you think the term comes from.? And people eat off of that.



Bone china
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Jump to: navigation, search
Bone china is type of porcelain body first developed in Britain in which calcined ox bone, bone ash, is a major constituent. It is characterised by high whiteness, translucency and strength.

The first use of bone ash in ceramics is attributed to Thomas Frye in 1748 to make a type of soft-paste porcelain. In the late 18th century, Josiah Spode undertook further developments, and subsequently popularised it, by mixing it with china clay, kaolin and China stone to compete with the imported Oriental porcelain.

Production usually involves a two stage firing where the first, biscuit, is without a glaze at 1280Â°C (2336Â°F) gives a translucent product and then glaze, or glost, fired at a lower temperature below 1080Â°C (1976Â°F).


And now you know! []


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gerryr_
> <br />Thanks Eagle and Frank.  I think giraffe bone would be really expensive and there are lots of deer around here.  I'll talk to some of my hunter friends, deer season is approaching.  Does it matter if it's Whitetail or Mule?  Mule is the most common around here.  I think giraffe bone would be really expensive and there are lots of deer around here.  The guy never specified what kind of bone, just asked about bone.  I have no problem with animal bones, but wouldn't be willing to use human bones.
> 
> If the deer bone is fresh, how long would I need to let it "cure" before I could turn it?



The larger the animal, the larger the soft marrow in the center. Mule deer might work but I'm guessing it will be too big. Turkey leg and wing bone were widely used for making things back in my day. (1776 [] ).  The giraffe is expensive but your doctor friend can afford it. It is not prohibitive but, again, big animal, big marrow. Giraffe is probably more suited for knife scales and such. In the mountain regions of South America, llama bone is used for making lots of stuff but I don't know of a source. I strongly suggest you consider the turkey bone. And you can eat the 'waste'. []


----------



## Skye (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bonefish_
> A lot of deer antlers come from sheds. The deer no longer has any use for them.



A dead deer has no use for it's front legs either.

If the animal is already dead, there's no sense in wasting part of it, bone included. It's not like people are going to go shoot deer, cut off the legs, then pitch the rest of it to make a pen. It's simply a matter of using what's already available anyway.


----------



## bonefish (Sep 13, 2006)

A deer that sheds it antlers can grow more back. A dead one can't. Legs, either.

Actually what I meant by the first post, there are people who roam the woods in early spring and late winter, looking for sheds.

That is the main source for antlers that are sold commercially.

A lot, maybe most, hunters keep their antlers. I kept the ones pictured. The deer no longer had any use for them.

Bonefish



<br />


----------



## ctEaglesc (Sep 13, 2006)

Bone fish-
I have one bigger than that in my shop.I call him Herkimer.
He holds my welding helmet and sanding belts on the rack.


----------



## cozee (Sep 13, 2006)

If unlabled blank sized pieces , both human and animal, were placed in a box, I doubt if most could tell one from the other. It is just a bone. Chances are really good that the previous owner is going to come a knocking wanting it back.[] "_Aye matey!!! Can I have me bone back??!!!_"

I would be curious as to why someone would want one though![:0]


----------



## ctEaglesc (Sep 14, 2006)

Cozee.
Why edit the post and leave in what you thought was offending?[]


----------



## cozee (Sep 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ctEaglesc_
> <br />Cozee.
> Why edit the post and leave in what you thought was offending?[]



Deleted the extra post. Sorry. It was late and I was tired. The purpose was not to delete anything I thought was offending for I didn't feel anything was. I added the "_Aye matey!!_" part. Bone is bone. I don't see where turning bone is an issue other than a personal choice, that is unless it violates the law.


----------



## Scott (Sep 14, 2006)

Hi Gerry!

I've been gone, or I would have jumped in earlier!

Bone always generates an interesting thread!  I have done some research on using bone in a pen.  I am not one who has any qualms about using it.  Frank's suggestion is what I have determined to be the best option for using bone (thanks again Frank!).  Moscow Hide and Fur is a good source for nice clean deer leg bones.  I ordered some, but have not got in to turning them yet.  They seem nice and dense, and have a nice translucent ivory color.  I would paint the tubes just to make sure they don't show through.

Good Luck!  And have fun!

Scott.


----------



## mdburn_em (Sep 16, 2006)

Hi Gerry,
I'm pretty sure there will be some advertisements going up pretty soon for wild game processing.  These places typically toss the leg bones when they remove the hides off the animals that come into the business.  If you don't have any luck with that, I have a friend who processes wild game.  He has a son who lives in Billings....imagine that.  There will probably be some antelope as well.  They would be a little smaller I imagine.  If you have a problem finding anything, give me a holler, I'll talk to my friend.
Mark


----------

